# Anyone Use a Eagle Strata 128?



## SnowmanJon (May 6, 2008)

I have an Eagle Strata 128 for my john boat and I was wanting to use it...I plan on doing the Oar Mount...Mounting Plate for the display...I saw another member do this and thought I was a good Idea since no holes were drillled...but it looks like its just not a very good fishfinder...I'm fishing a average depth of 25 ft with a max of 50 most I'm fishing in is 15ft and under.... I know it's not real awsome like some of the 1K fishfinders are but would it do?.. you think to differ between tree branches and the bottom... most likely it'll be a transom mount

Anyone use one of these???


----------



## Defiant (May 12, 2008)

Yes I have one on the bow of my Jon Boat (Humminbird on Back) it actually work's pretty good in depths up to 100 feet shows structure good and some nice arches also .Its only 128 Pixels so dont expect super images but just for finding structure and such it will work great for you.The only downside to it is that after you power it off you have to turn the Fish ID back off each time but thats my buddie's problem he sit's up front .


----------



## SnowmanJon (May 12, 2008)

thanks for the posting....I haven't yet used this...but I just kinda wanted to know what to expect...what would you say is the best way to mount this finder? Motor or boat? 

Thanks Agin

JON


----------



## Defiant (May 12, 2008)

You can Mount it either way It's up to you the mount that come's with the transducer will fit a trolling motor or the transom I would put it where you will be at the most watching it while driving or useing the trolling motor .The only problem with the one I got is that in under 1.5 ft of water the depth Flash's until you get a little deeper .


----------



## SnowmanJon (May 13, 2008)

Well I sit in the back of the boat to drive the gas motor and the trolling motor...I was just wondering if it would work better one or the other..since bother options are avaible....I didn't know if it was qwerky since it's an older model.

JON


----------



## Defiant (May 13, 2008)

Since you drive from th back I would mount it in a oar lock and then the transducer on the transom .I used gorilla glue to mount a piece of wood on the transom of the jon boat and mounted the transducer to that has worked very well been on there about 2 months .


----------



## sccamper (May 23, 2008)

I also have one just likke that. Ive got the unit mounted on the bow. It had a transducer mount on the transom, I had it hooked there for a while. Late last year, I mounted it on the TM. Its kinda like seeing where you are going or where youve been. I would like to remount it on the transom and get a better unit to mount on the TM. One of my local lakes is over 10 foot low, it would be nice to know the depth while motoring down the lake.


----------

